# Post your jigs, flies or other lures you make!



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Rather than hijack another thread I'll start this one! At Smoothlures suggestion that we post pics of our jigs, here's some jigs & flies I make.

Eel Fly


Clouser Minnows


Bonefish style flies I like for Perch.



Various jigs.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Dressed Trebles.



Buggers & Clousers.





Other flies.








Shad Flies.










Bluefish & Striper flies tied with synthetics.









Bass Flies.







Big Poppers.




Salt Flies.










Bass Jigs.


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Dude, really nice work and collection of flies....


----------



## ironman172 (Nov 2, 2013)

those are beautiful, maybe one day I can tie something close....I am very envious !!!


----------



## StriperSlayerG1 (Jul 1, 2013)

New to airbrushing lures and this is the first.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanks for the comments! I've been tying & making tackle a long time. 

StriperslayerG1, that looks pretty good to me! Painting like that is something I haven't gotten into yet. I bought a cheap air brush several years ago, but never used it. I've got a bunch of lures I would like to try repainting too, but haven't gotten to them yet either. 

I never got into pouring plastic baits either! So much to do, so little time!


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

In other forums, they have a stickied thread like this. Having the bible as our overall "stickies" is great, but i think adding stickies to just the Custom Rod building page would be incredible. 

That way people can always see what other people can make. We can show off, and see designs, colors and etc. I've never used a lure/fly or tied anything like that in my life. But how entertaining it was to see these photos, and how envious i am of what these are capable of. The Schematic tease of an beautiful array of lures makes me want to make some myself. It intrigues my curiosity is what im sayin. 

Don't you think that's what the internet is for. For people to share and For others to see. 

This isn't some bible worthy thing, because its not a "how to" but i sure don't want this post to get lost in the deep. it would be nice to keep it rolling, and have it stickied. But fair is fair and this ain't the only segment in this forum. Hopefully, everybody can keep sharing, and people can learn alot more on the process of making these and have a better fishing community that progresses forward instead of backward.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

In other forums, they have a stickied thread like this. Having the bible as our overall "stickies" is great, but i think adding stickies to just the Custom Rod building page would be incredible. 

That way people can always see what other people can make. We can show off, and see designs, colors and etc. I've never used a lure/fly or tied anything like that in my life. But how entertaining it was to see these photos, and how envious i am of what these are capable of. The Schematic tease of an beautiful array of lures makes me want to make some myself. It intrigues my curiosity is what im sayin. 

Don't you think that's what the internet is for. For people to share and For others to see. 

This isn't some bible worthy thing, because its not a "how to" but i sure don't want this post to get lost in the deep. it would be nice to keep it rolling, and have it stickied. But fair is fair and this ain't the only segment in this forum. Hopefully, everybody can keep sharing, and people can learn alot more on the process of making these and have a better fishing community that progresses forward instead of backward.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Yes i know, people can learn to use the search button. But thats not the problem, its that people would have to create a new post everytime they wanted to show their lures. Scattering it all over the place, when we can have 1 place. Anybody who missed this thread in the future will make a new thread, also over time this thread will die out and be lost. Other than links and such, which also die out with the rest. 

Sorry guys, im just pushing for a sticky in a subsegment like this. I think its just so beneficial. If all other forums can do it, the coding for it shouldn't be too special.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

One of my saltwater jigs.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

bigjim5589 --- love em all but especially the Spinnerbaits --- River


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

here is a large jig I did a while back. The head is 4 ounces but my mold can do 4,5, and 6 oz. the body is 9" so I rigged it with tandem hooks.


This is something I was messing with too.

it is through wired with tandem swinging hooks should be a challenge for a fish to shake out without any leverage. I cant remember if this was the 3 ounce or 4.

This has got to be my favorite mold.


I have caught lots of spanish and blues on these in the year since I got it. I am glad I have the mold to cause while in florida the dolphins took more than their fair share.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Narfpoit, those are great! I really like the spoons. Great colors!


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Here are a few I did last night. I hope to try them out when ever it stops raining here.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Those are wonderful too! That color combo & pink & white I've done well with at times. You planning on tossing them at Crappies or at Shad? Either way they'll catch!


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

It will likely be another week before the shad make it up this far so I tried them on some crappies last night. I had to fish in the rain but it was worth it.


----------

